# [KERNEL] Disabling IRQ #7

## Insenic

Taki temat już był, lecz  tam rozwiązało się samo, więc odpowiedzi nie znalazłem. Otóż po pewnym czasie od załadowania systemu dmesg wywala mi coś takiego:

```
irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8020ae46>] dump_stack+0x12/0x17

 [<ffffffff80250af8>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x7d

 [<ffffffff80250d32>] note_interrupt+0x1ed/0x22f

 [<ffffffff80250239>] __do_IRQ+0xc7/0x105

 [<ffffffff8020be57>] do_IRQ+0xe7/0xf5

 [<ffffffff80209ba5>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

DWARF2 unwinder stuck at ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Leftover inexact backtrace:

 <IRQ> <EOI> [<ffffffff80527804>] unix_poll+0x0/0xa4

 [<ffffffff80208851>] default_idle+0x29/0x50

 [<ffffffff8020890d>] cpu_idle+0x95/0xb8

 [<ffffffff80217b53>] start_secondary+0x448/0x459

handlers:

[<ffffffff804abf31>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x55)

Disabling IRQ #7

```

Całość dmesg:

```
Bootdata ok (command line is root=/dev/hdc1 ro noapic vga=791)

Linux version 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r1)) #11 SMP Mon Nov 13 16:05:49 CET 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003ffc0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffc0000 - 000000003ffce000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003ffce000 - 000000003fff0000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000003fff0000 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff7c0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fbb90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x09000625 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x09000625 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x09000625 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x09000625 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0400

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x09000625 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffce040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0462 A0462000 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

Scanning NUMA topology in Northbridge 24

Number of nodes 1

Node 0 MemBase 0000000000000000 Limit 000000003ffc0000

NUMA: Using 63 for the hash shift.

Using node hash shift of 63

Bootmem setup node 0 0000000000000000-000000003ffc0000

On node 0 totalpages: 256714

  DMA zone: 2257 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 254457 pages, LIFO batch:31

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x508

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:8 APIC version 16

ACPI: Skipping IOAPIC probe due to 'noapic' option.

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID: ASUS     Product ID:  APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #2 Version 17 at 0xFEC00000.

Setting APIC routing to physical flat

Processors: 2

Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 256714

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc1 ro noapic vga=791

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

Disabling vsyscall due to use of PM timer

time.c: Using 3.579545 MHz WALL PM GTOD PM timer.

time.c: Detected 1607.356 MHz processor.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Checking aperture...

CPU 0: aperture @ 1014000000 size 32 MB

Aperture too small (32 MB)

No AGP bridge found

Memory: 1025160k/1048320k available (3480k kernel code, 22772k reserved, 2275k data, 212k init)

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3218.76 BogoMIPS (lpj=6437531)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 0/0 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

ACPI: Core revision 20060707

ACPI Error (psloop-0196): Found unknown opcode FD at AML address ffffc2000001600c offset 5BA8, ignoring [20060707]

ACPI Error (psloop-0196): Found unknown opcode FD at AML address ffffc200000160bb offset 5C57, ignoring [20060707]

ACPI Error (psloop-0196): Found unknown opcode FD at AML address ffffc2000001600c offset 5BA8, ignoring [20060707]

ACPI Error (psloop-0196): Found unknown opcode FD at AML address ffffc200000160bb offset 5C57, ignoring [20060707]

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0ca0)

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

result 12557387

Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 3222.18 BogoMIPS (lpj=6444370)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU 1/1 -> Node 0

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 stepping 02

CPU 1: Syncing TSC to CPU 0.

CPU 1: synchronized TSC with CPU 0 (last diff 0 cycles, maxerr 481 cycles)

Brought up 2 CPUs

testing NMI watchdog ... OK.

migration_cost=151

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Boot video device is 0000:02:00.0

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:10.0

PCI: Bus #04 (-#07) is hidden behind transparent bridge #03 (-#04) (try 'pci=assign-busses')

Please report the result to linux-kernel to fix this permanently

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P9._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0PA._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 32) interrupt mode.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 5 7 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 *7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC9] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs *5 7 10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 5 7 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 5 7 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI-DMA: Disabling IOMMU.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: dcf00000-dcffffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:04.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: dd000000-df6fffff

  PREFETCH window: c0000000-cfffffff

PCI: Bus 4, cardbus bridge: 0000:03:01.0

  IO window: 0000e000-0000e0ff

  IO window: 0000e400-0000e4ff

  PREFETCH window: da000000-dbffffff

  MEM window: 50000000-51ffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:10.0

  IO window: e000-efff

  MEM window: df700000-dfffffff

  PREFETCH window: da000000-dbffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.27 [Flags: R/O].

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fd:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:04.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[02fb:10de] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:04.0:pcie00]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xffffc20000080000, using 3072k, total 131072k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 128x48

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC0] (on-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: Video Device [VGA] (multi-head: yes  rom: no  post: no)

Using specific hotkey driver

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZ00] (63 C)

Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.30

  Error calling BSTS

  unsupported model A6Tc, trying default values

  send /proc/acpi/dsdt to the developers

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

i8042.c: Detected active multiplexing controller, rev 1.1.

serio: i8042 AUX0 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX1 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX2 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 AUX3 port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 6.1, id: 0xa3a0b3, caps: 0xa04713/0x10008

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /class/input/input1

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK-NAPI loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNEA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000008000, 00:18:f3:39:b9:51, IRQ 11

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE-MCP51: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:0d.0

NFORCE-MCP51: chipset revision 161

NFORCE-MCP51: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE-MCP51: 0000:00:0d.0 (rev a1) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GMA-4082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: ST98823A, ATA DISK drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hdc: max request size: 512KiB

hdc: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdc: cache flushes supported

 hdc: hdc1 hdc2 hdc3 hdc4 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 hdc8 >

hda: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R-RAM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.4.9 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 12:27:22 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.03.01 Sun May 14 22:49:52 PDT 2006

libata version 2.00 loaded.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.01

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.01

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.01

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.1[B] -> Link [LNKC] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[5]  MMIO=[df7ff000-df7ff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/4]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:03:01.0 [1043:1367]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0418, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000006

Yenta: Raising subordinate bus# of parent bus (#03) from #04 to #07

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge I/O window: 0xe000 - 0xefff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xdf700000 - 0xdfffffff

pcmcia: parent PCI bridge Memory window: 0xda000000 - 0xdbffffff

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 7

PCI: setting IRQ 7 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 7 (level, low) -> IRQ 7

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 7, io mem 0xdcebfc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2005 April 22 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [LUB0] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 11, io mem 0xdcebe000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

usb 1-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e0180003651685]

usb 2-2: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-7: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.7.0-ioctl (2006-06-24) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:01.2 [1180:0822] (rev 17)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:01.2[C] -> Link [LNKD] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xdf7ff800 irq 5 DMA

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP bic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

powernow-k8: Found 2 AMD Turion(tm) 64 X2 Mobile Technology TL-50 processors (version 2.00.00)

powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x8 (1600 MHz), vid 0x13

powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x0 (800 MHz), vid 0x1e

powernow-k8: ph2 null fid transition 0x8

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

XFS mounting filesystem hdc1

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdc1

VFS: Mounted root (xfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> Link [LNEA] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:02:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86_64 Kernel Module  1.0-9629  Wed Nov  1 19:27:33 PST 2006

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:10.1[B] -> Link [LAZA] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:10.1 to 64

hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC861, trying auto-probe from BIOS...

hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to single_cmd mode...

ndiswrapper version 1.28 loaded (preempt=no,smp=yes)

ndiswrapper (link_pe_images:577): fixing KI_USER_SHARED_DATA address in the driver

ndiswrapper: driver bcmwl5 (Broadcom,02/11/2005, 3.100.64.0) loaded

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:03:03.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ndiswrapper: using IRQ 11

wlan0: vendor: ''

wlan0: ethernet device 00:18:f3:2b:c4:09 using NDIS driver bcmwl5, 14E4:4318.5.conf

wlan0: encryption modes supported: WEP; TKIP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK; AES/CCMP with WPA, WPA2, WPA2PSK

usbcore: registered new driver ndiswrapper

XFS mounting filesystem hdc5

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdc5

XFS mounting filesystem hdc6

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: hdc6

ReiserFS: hdc7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hdc7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hdc7: journal params: device hdc7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hdc7: checking transaction log (hdc7)

ReiserFS: hdc7: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 1510100k swap on /dev/hdc2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1510100k

r8169: eth0: link up

r8169: eth0: link up

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

r8169: eth0: link down

r8169: eth0: link up

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffff8020ae46>] dump_stack+0x12/0x17

 [<ffffffff80250af8>] __report_bad_irq+0x30/0x7d

 [<ffffffff80250d32>] note_interrupt+0x1ed/0x22f

 [<ffffffff80250239>] __do_IRQ+0xc7/0x105

 [<ffffffff8020be57>] do_IRQ+0xe7/0xf5

 [<ffffffff80209ba5>] ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

DWARF2 unwinder stuck at ret_from_intr+0x0/0xa

Leftover inexact backtrace:

 <IRQ> <EOI> [<ffffffff80527804>] unix_poll+0x0/0xa4

 [<ffffffff80208851>] default_idle+0x29/0x50

 [<ffffffff8020890d>] cpu_idle+0x95/0xb8

 [<ffffffff80217b53>] start_secondary+0x448/0x459

handlers:

[<ffffffff804abf31>] (usb_hcd_irq+0x0/0x55)

Disabling IRQ #7

```

Dodam, że muszę botować z opcją "noapic" bo inaczej nie rusza całkiem, ale to problem na inny wątek...

----------

## Yatmai

Może tak jak tam, sprawdź w biosie ustawienia irq  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

Niestety BIOS w laptopach jest dość ograniczony, więc takich funkcji niestety nie mam. Doszedłem, że tu chodzi o usb 2.0. Po wystąpieniu tego błędu (widocznym przed dmesg) mam utrudniony dostęp do kieszeni USB. Myszka podłączona do USB działa, natomiast dysk przestaje współpracować.

----------

## Yatmai

A sprawdzałeś na innym kompie czy hdd jest sprawny ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Insenic

HDD jest na 100% sprawny. Tu chodzi o coś innego chyba. Nawet gdy w ogóle nie podłączę dysku, to po pewnym czasie błąd wystąpi. Niezależnie od tego czy dysk jest podłączony czy nie błąd występuje w czasie od 1-3 minut od uruchomienia systemu.

--- edit ---

To samo miałem w live-cd podczas instalacji, także niezależnie od tego czy dysk podłączony czy nie.

----------

## argasek

A próbowałeś zgodnie sugestią, czyli:

```

irq 7: nobody cared (try booting with the "irqpoll" option)

```

----------

## Insenic

Próbowałem, system zatrzymuje się zaraz po uruchamianiu (albo w trakcie w sumie nie wiem) udev. Pluje sie jakimiś komunikatami, znaczki, cyferki itd. Zaraz ponownie uruchomię i spróbuję co nieco przepisać. Innego sposobu nie ma bo wtedy komputer zatrzymuje się całkowicie i nie odpowiada.

--- edit ---

wyskakują mniej więcej 2 takie komunikaty:

```

   CPU 0

   <0> Kernel panic - not syncing: Aiee, killing interrupt handler!

NMI Watchdog detecteg LOCKUP on CPU 0

CPU 0

Modules linked in:

Pid: 0, comm: swapper Not tainted 2.6.18-gentoo-r1 #12

(TUTAJ 15 LINIJEK CYFEREK I LITEREK, KTÓRE COŚ ZNACZĄ, ALE NIE CHCIAŁO SIĘ PRZEPISYWAĆ)

Code: 7e f9 e9 6d fe ff ff e8 57 6e e2 ff e9 7d fe ff ff e8 6d de (tutaj przy każdym uruchomieniu coś innego)

console shuts up...

```

Ten komunikat występuje dla obu procesorów, najpierw dla CPU1, potem dla CPU0, ale na tyle szybko przeskakuje, że nie da się przepisać, a i przewinąć komunikatów również. Myślałem, że spod Ubuntu uda mi się wyciągnąć logi, ale niestety są one zapisywane tylko do momentu wystąpienia tych komunikatów, więc trzeba było przepisywać na karteczkę.

Czy ktoś wie o co tutaj chodzi i jak to naprawić?

----------

## Rumil

Może sprobuj z wyłączonym acpi (parametr kernela albo acpi=off albo noacpi, nie pamiętam ;-p), bo to w sumie ono jest odpowiedzialne za routowanie przerwań (jak wyłączysz to po prostu kernel się tym zajmie). Poza tym możesz też sprobowac noapic albo nolapic i z włączonym/wyłączonym PnP BIOS w kernelu.

EDIT:

Teraz doczytalem, ze noapic i tak musisz przekazywac, bo inaczej się nie bootuje, zobacz czy nolapic wystarczy. Może to ma związek z zepsuta tablica DSDT na przyklad, ale nie iwem czy to może być  to akurat....

----------

## joi_

myślę, że dobrym pomysłem będzie założenie zgłoszenia na http://bugzilla.kernel.org

----------

## Insenic

 *Rumil wrote:*   

> Teraz doczytalem, ze noapic i tak musisz przekazywac, bo inaczej się nie bootuje, zobacz czy nolapic wystarczy. Może to ma związek z zepsuta tablica DSDT na przyklad, ale nie iwem czy to może być  to akurat....

 

No niestety nie wystarczy. Koniecznie muszę dodawać właśnie noapic bo inaczej się nie botuje. 

Zepsuta tablica DSDT? Czy możesz mi to wytłumaczyć, i jak to można naprawić?

----------

## argasek

Insenic: HOWTO fix common ACPI problems <- tu jest wszystko.

----------

## Insenic

Mój angielski rewelacyjny nie jest, więc mam pytanie czy taki wydruk z dmesg, znaczy że mam problem z DSDT?

```

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                ) @ 0x00000000000fbb90

ACPI: RSDT (v001 A M I  OEMRSDT  0x10000623 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0000

ACPI: FADT (v002 A M I  OEMFACP  0x10000623 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0200

ACPI: MADT (v001 A M I  OEMAPIC  0x10000623 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0390

ACPI: MCFG (v001 A M I  OEMMCFG  0x10000623 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffc0400

ACPI: OEMB (v001 A M I  AMI_OEM  0x10000623 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x000000003ffce040

ACPI: DSDT (v001  A0462 A0462000 0x00000000 INTL 0x02002026) @ 0x0000000000000000

```

--- edit ---

W dmesg znalazłem jeszcze coś takiego:

```
Asus Laptop ACPI Extras version 0.30

  Error calling BSTS

  unsupported model A6Tc, trying default values

  send /proc/acpi/dsdt to the developers

```

Pytanie, komu właściwie mam ten plik wysłać?

PS. Dwa dni temu pojawił się nowy bios do mojego sprzętu. Zaktualizowałem, jednak nadal bez zmian. ;/

----------

## v7n

miałem kiedyś coś podobnego ( disabling irq #7 ), gdy włożyłem kartę dźwiękową pci do kompa. Okazało się, że nie miałem włączonego Plug and Play w biosie. Potem już żadne irqpool, czy acpi=off nie były potrzebne.

//edit - wrzucę jeszcze config linuksa - http://v7n.ath.cx/other/cfg/Gen2boX/kernel_config

----------

## Rumil

DSDT to taka tablica z informacjami o sprzęcie, którą BIOS umieszcza w RAMie dla Systemu operacyjnego. Niestety producenci często "olewają" to, i BIOS przkazuje właśnie błędne info o sprzęcie. Co do tych deweloperów, którym masz to zgłość to chodzi o tych stąd raczej: http://acpi.sourceforge.net/ . Ja bym na twoim miejscu kombinował jeszcze właśnie z różnymi ustawieniami PnP w BIOSie/kernelu jak zasugerowal v7n.

----------

## pancurski

tez mam problem z disabling irq #7, pojawił sie od kiedy wsadziłem druga karte dzwiękową na pci, jeszcze nie probowalem z tym walczyc, w pracy szczegolnie to nie przeszkadza

----------

## paluszak

Mam ten sam problem. Dołożyłem do laptopa kartę PCMCIA z 4 gniazdami USB, do której mam podłączone dwa dyski zewnętrzne, mysz i klawiaturę. Dysków używałem już dłuższy czas podłączanych do gniazd bezpośrednio w laptopie oraz na innych komputerach i nigdy nie było problemu, teraz po pewnym czasie pracy wyskakuje mi komunikat "Disabling IRQ #11", dostęp do dysków pada a klawiatura pracuje tak wolno, że sygnał o naciśnięciu klawisza dochodzi do systemu po kilku sekundach. Pomaga tylko restart.  :Sad: 

DODANE PÓŹNIEJ: dodałem irqpoll do opcji startowych kernela i wszystko chodzi jak złoto.

----------

